
Thank You for Calling Equifax. Your Business Is Not Important to Us - mancerayder
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-09-14/thank-you-for-calling-equifax-your-business-is-not-important-to-us
======
mikestew
The headline does not match the article that I admittedly skimmed. The
headline assumes that you, the reader, are Equifax's customer ("your
business"). That's not true, and the article even says so:

 _" Credit reporting businesses have been built primarily to serve banks and
credit card companies, not the consumers they monitor."_

So, yeah, big shocker that they haven't beefed up their phone staffing for
individual consumers.

------
hbarka
Credit freeze should be ON by default and shouldn't be prohibitive to enable.
How did it get to be anti-common sense?

